# Reaction to insulation



## Homewood (Dec 12, 2019)

Ok I’ve never been great with insulation. As a young apprentice I longed for the day I would be to expensive to insulate. I remember the boss giving me a whole house to insulate by myself. The Carpenters didn’t have to do it because it was the cheaper guys job 
So fast forward and I own the company but my attitude is I would never ask my guys to do anything I wouldn’t do.
Anyhow to the point.
I have always been extra sensitive to Owens Corning pink, but more so Roxul. I remember using Johns Mansvillie years ago with little to no reaction at all. But the other day we were using it and I’m covered in itchy red dots almost like chicken pocks. Usually a cold shower at the end of the day and I’m fine.
I was wearing a tee shirt with long sleeve hoodie over it and work pants.
Rubber gauntlet gloves and dust mask.
My arms legs and torso are covered in dots two days later.
It’s never been this bad.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds like you've developed an allergy to the product. If that's the case you'd be smart to stay away from it as the reaction can get progressively worse, a lot worse.
It happened to me with polyester resins and it happened to a friend who was a fisherman with diesel fuel, think Madrina had it happen with her floor epoxy............


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Quick....

Send me all your chit...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Homewood (Dec 12, 2019)

griz said:


> Quick....
> 
> Send me all your chit...:whistling:laughing:


Thanks Griz
I will ship out the Cobra tomorrow morning. Take good care of her for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I react to old insulation more than new. But Roxull doesn't do anything to me. I've gone to using it whenever I can, even if I have to pay the difference out of my pocket. Just to keep from being as miserable.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

